# Resume adjustments or suggestions



## mkubota (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my resume and give me some advice or suggestions.

I am a recent college graduate and CPC-A. I do not have any job experience at all. I am disabled (mild cerebral palsy affecting my right side). In regards to my disability should I inform my potential employer? I walk with a noticeable limp and my typing WPM is a bit slower than the average individual.

 I am  eager to get into the workforce and begin my career. I realize that I will not get a medical coding job right away and will have to work my way "up" within an organization, however the only skills I have to list is my education and knowledge of medical coding, terminology etc.

Any advice or responses will be greatly appreciated- Thank You




Mallory Kubota, CPC-A
29228 State Hwy 44 Shingletown, CA 96088
(530) 474-4706	mkubota@frontiernet.net





OBJECTIVE
Detail-oriented, well organized, multi-tasker seeking to utilize and expand billing and coding knowledge in an entry level medical office administration position within your organization


SKILLS
•	Knowledgeable of ICD-9, HCPCS and CPT coding 
•	Knowledgeable of Medical terminology and anatomy and physiology
•	Knowledgeable of MS Suite â€“ Office, PowerPoint, Word, Excel 

EDUCATION
AAS Medical Billing and Coding [Colorado Technical University]               February 2011

VOLUNTEER
Shingletown Medical Center                                                     January 2011-May 2011                                                                      
•	Submitted patient appointment and follow up reminders
•	Copied documents for board meetings 
•	Shredded files
•	Pulled medical record documentation out of paper files 
•	Stuffed patients bills for mailing
•	Stuffed brochures for fundraising events

PROFESSIONAL ORGANIZATION
American Academy of Processional Coders


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

mkubota said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my resume and give me some advice or suggestions.
> 
> I am a recent college graduate and CPC-A. I do not have any job experience at all. I am disabled (mild cerebral palsy affecting my right side). In regards to my disability should I inform my potential employer? I walk with a noticeable limp and my typing WPM is a bit slower than the average individual.
> 
> ...




If you have any (recent) previous employment experience involving customer service or answering phones, I'd include it, even if it wasn't medical. It's _also_ relevant experience, for an entry-level position. (Think: front office receptionist to start - you can work your way to biller fairly quickly from that) Same goes for supervisory/management experience - if you were a Manager at McDonald's, put it down, and list out the skills that pertain to the type of job(s) you're applying for. 

When I got my start, I had worked (fairly recently) for Convergys (Phone/computer experience), Chili's (as a hostess), then Merry Maids (Yup...scrubbing toilets - dignifying, right?); plus about 20 other places over the course of my employment-years, which I left off the application (I was a job-hopper as a teenager).

As you can imagine, aside from Convergys, it was difficult to pull relevant work experience out of that collection - I really had to sell myself in the interview.

Your volunteer experience is great stuff - I'd really play that up if I were you. Maybe call it an 'Unpaid Internship' 

Good luck!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 29, 2011)

Mallory, you're not obligated to disclose any disability, and in fact a potential employer may not ask if you have any disabilities.  The only thing they can ask, is if you are able to perform the job duties.  And they are obligated to provide reasonable accommodations, regardless of your abilities.  If your CP does not impact your ability to do the job, it should not eliminate you from the running.

I agree with Brandi...all project or work experience, even if it doesn't seem relevant, should be included, if only to explain what you've been up to for the past few years! Also include any volunteer or school-related projects that might translate into job experience.  

Good luck. Pam


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 5, 2012)

*Certified*

You mention your professional organization but you do not state you are certified.

Yes, you have the initials after your name, but I would spell it out under SKILLS
"Certified Professional Coder," American Academy of Professional Coders (passed exam mm/yy)

Also, if you are at all active in your local AAPC chapter and hold any office, I'd include that under Professional Organization
"New member Officer, Jan 2011 to present, Amer... (etc)"

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

